# Nicosia bad or good for family?



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

Need help and advive from you experienced expats!
Right moved here 6 weeks ago into a flat in nicosia our kids at local greek school. 
We have today decided to take them out i have never came across a very racist school. My kids were left to sit on the floor yesterday while all greek children were on chairs! In 6 weeks they have had 2 greek lessons, been picked on and ruined there confidence. They are just lefted in the corner and forgotton about just draw all day. Are there any good local greek schools in nicosia with other expats with good experience? 
Is this just the way it is in the city? We are begining to regret coming here my wife has not spoken to a single sole since we got here very un-friendly.
Is there any hope? Any good villages within commuteing of nicosica with good local schools? 

Cheers!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need help and advive from you experienced expats!
> Right moved here 6 weeks ago into a flat in nicosia our kids at local greek school.
> ...


Hello Zeebo,

So after all the discussions about villages you ended up moving in the hart of Nicosia. My kids are not of school age yet so I don't know of the schools that have expats. I have heard that the best schools are Ayios Andreas, Engomi and Pefkios Georgiades. You have to live in those districts to go to these schools. At this point if I were you I would go see the principal and raise hell. Tell them you decided to put them in Greek school because you know how good the education system is (bs him first) then tell him how disappointed you are and what happened. Talk with the teachers too tell them both what you expect. Bring the racial issue up to the principal. If they are not responsive tell them you'll go to the ministry of education.

As for the unfriendliness when I moved here (repatriated as a matter of fact) my sister had told me that as the newcomer I would have to make 5 times the effort to meet people, so 1st she has to be proactive and talk with people and then call people she meets maybe 5 times before they return a call. I have to say I was good at meeting people- mainly expats but then bad at following up with a call in order to go out for coffee or whatever- as I was thinking I am sitting here at home they are out working I'll be bothering them and I felt pretty miserable too. So this last couple of weeks I started calling people and when we met- one told me good thing you called all I do is go shopping at Jumbo and Ikea as I have nothing to do, another said- I work all day and so by the time I get off I don't think about having playdates. Also when the kids are invited to birthday parties go and bud into conversations. (she can also send me a pm so we can meet with or without kids).


----------

